# Oops! I Turned Too Sharp.



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I put the first scratch in it. I don't know what the heck was going through my mind when I put that Brinkman smoker in the bed of my truck. It would have been fine if I hadn't have taken a wrong turn and then swung that tight U. All I heard was POP! Now I've got a crack on the left side of the nose right where the triangle shaped decal is (was). How do I go about fixing this thing?

Pics in the Fifth Wheel Gallery

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=3493


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

boat repair shop or we have a place here that specializes in Corvettes, they could fix it right up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As Katrina said, If you do not have any fiberglassing experience yourself - and care about what the outcome looks like - I would try a boat repair shop.

Otherwise, the dealer could order and install a replacement panel. That of course will be expensive, but if you sustained any structural damage as well (bent studs, etc.), that may be your best bet.

Time to call the lizard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to agree with Jim and Doug there

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't worry. I had my first accident, already, too, when my privacy fence wouldn't get out of the way. I was so upset. Service dept. at the dealership took a little rubber mallet, fixed the corner, sealed it back up and that was that! Latest episode?? Who would think that some idiot would put a stop sign that is as tall as the dang awning on the camper?? Came down an off-ramp and was making a turn, and the sign snagged my AWNING!!







I think me or my camper is JINXED!!
Darlene action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OUCH! Slap some duct tape on her...you'll be good to go.

JK...I like the boat repair idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I put a nice scratch and tore the turn signal off the first time I pulled my trailer out of storage...just cut too soon and hit the fence. I know have someone stand there and tell me when I'm clear.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

You have to look at it as a minor steback... Looks like we have all had them








I cut too sharp down in the redwoods at Crescent City, CA. Seems there was a stump that didn't want to move out of the way. Brand new 28bhs and I put a nice ding in the LR bumper side of the Outback!

A little tweaking, and some caulking and that Outback was good as new. Planstand, how's that caulking holding up??









Good luck on the fix!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> ..snip...
> 
> Planstand, how's that caulking holding up??
> 
> ...


LMAO Jeff.

Now, Y-Guy, I don't want to hear of any of this type of monkey business for your old Outback.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Thats a bummer. Find a boat repair place, they are normally cheaper with fiberglass... at least in my area.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My "oops" moment came at the Fall '05 Southeastern Outbackers Rally. I was pulling out of my site when Campingnut starts motioning me to stop. Seems I had forgotten about the giant pine tree immediately next to my trailer and was in the process of trying to fuse the side of the trailer with the bark of the tree. Lucky for me, Lamar was sharp-eyed and prevented me from damaging anything more critical than my pride.

Most dealers have someone that does repairs. I really trust having them look at it and recommend what course of action is best. I wouldn't dream of doing my own bodywork on my car and I'm going to keep it ten years, tops. My trailer is going to be with me longer than that so I want at least the same level of care taken with it as my car.

Reverie


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I park mine in front of the house and have hit the mail box when pulling out . I need to move the box


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, Y-Guy, I don't want to hear of any of this type of monkey business for your old Outback.


Umm....
You mean Steve didn't tell you about the time he....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I hate to hear that, it definitely stinks when you get that first "incident". Hopefully it won't be too costly to fix.

I am getting out of this post now, scared it is going to rub off on me reading all these minor setbacks!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I remember camping at Yogi's near the Sand Dunes. An Outback had taken the spot right next to us when we awoke in the morning. It was brand new, still had the temp tags, and one awning arm was ripped off the side. Apparently they arrived after dark, missed the turn for their campsite, was turning around and didn't see a tree. Brand new Outback, awning arm torn off. Not good.

Randy


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

There's duct tape on it at the moment. It was raining when we pulled out so I didn't want water forced in the crack. Does anyone know if Keystone stocks the graphics that go on the nose? It sounds like boat repair is the way to go. I'll take some pics and post them later. It was dark when I started the thread last night.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I posted some pics in the Fifth Wheel Gallery if you want to gander at my misfortune. It could have been worse, but I wouldn't want it to be.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Fiberglass repair is not really that difficult. I patched a hole in my boat once. The biggest hurdle is getting over the fear and apprehension.

I will say though that it is VERY difficult to get a gelcoat color match. You have to add coloring drop by drop. Even white is rarely really pure white.

So, if you want to save money just do the thing yourself. Using automotive fiberglass patch kit will almost certainly be cheaper than getting a marine version.

If you are concerned with the professional look, a boat repair facility is indeed probably your best bet.

Frankly, I doubt that even a professional would be able to match it so you can't tell. At least on my trailer the finish is not the glass-smooth surface of marine gelcoat. You can see the texture of the glass fibers through the finish. They'll never be able to match that exactly, and that diarrhea color will be very hard to match.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

c_rad91,

I was looking at your pictures, and had a thought. As the damage is all low on the curve, you could do a simple, basic fiberglass repair to the damaged area to protect it from any additional damage (leakage, etc.), then instead of trying to match the surface, install a panel of diamond plate - the width of the trailer - extending from the seam on the underside of the panel, up to the point where the curve is vertical, and starting to bend back towards the rear of the trailer.

That might actually look pretty sharp, and give you some added protection in what is - obviously - a vulnerable area. And you don't have to tell anyone it is anything more than a mod to improve the existing design! Just like us conventional trailer folk will put diamond plate on the front to protect from rocks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Well at least this makes me feel less bad about taking out my fender skirt on a bumper of a truck by turning too sharply. this guy that was working on the side of the road saw that I was about to hit and started waving his arms all around like some spase so I was watching him wondering what in the heck he was doing so stopped looking at what I was doing. I didn't even know I had hit anything until several days later when I when around to that side of the camper. Must of not done any damage to the truck because the guy never came after me. Also took out the same side trying to pulling a tight camping spot with trees on both sides. Stopped just before I hit. I am so use to pulling a small pop up that I forget that I got a 30' camper behind me. Did find out that the fender cost $40 but shipping took the cost to $80. Haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Boater Dan

WE also just damaged our fiberglass. You mentioned you patched a hole in a boat. Our damage is a hole about the diameter of a quarter.

We had those Large christmas multicolor lights up along the awning and down awning arms. Went to close the awning quickly due to weater and one of the bulbs was behind the awning arm. It was obviously pointed directly at the fiberglass wall. When pushing the awning arm into the trailer wall the bulb pushed a hole in the fiberglass and then popped and broke.

How does the fiberglass patch work. I was hoping they made some sort of water proof product like those sheetrock repair kits you use when a door knob makes a hole in your wall at home. Any additional information would be greatly appreciated.

thanks, Donna


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

For that size repair on a trailer you could probably just fill it with gelcoat, which would be a putty like you said. Matching the colors will be the only real challenge.

For larger areas you have to use the sheets of fiberglass and rebuild structurally then cover with gelcoat for appearance.

It's basically the same thing and procedure they used to call "bondo" for car repairs. Do they still do that?


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

OMG, I don't know whether to laugh or cry reading this post. I am currently knocking on wood, not lucky enough yet to incur any tree/fence/etc damage yet.







I often back it into the storage facility on my own, maybe I need to rethink this before









Danny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ouch that looks nasty.

I stated before - Any boat place of corvette repair shop should be able to fix it without any problems. The crack does not look large enough to cause any structural damage. I would phone a few shops around and get a feel. I would also talk to your dealer to get at least a starting point as well as a cost. This way you can make the best decision.

I have seen alot of damaged boats before and you will be amazed how a good shop can repair them.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

do the other side so they match?
















last year when we had our "other" aluminum sided trailer, we were in Oregon.Pulled into truck stop are to fill up, long lines at this place. Whene we pulled out we needed to pull way up to allow other people room.We drove just past a HUGE concrete type barrier thingy and turned to wait for our friends.Rick turned too sharp; SSSSCCCRRREEECCCHHHHEEEE,SSSCCCRRRAAAPPPPEEE,TEEEAAARRRR.Oh my, a "couple" dirty words escaped when he saw damage he'd done. Luckily, insurance covered it and our premium didn't go up.We haven't had a claim in 15 years so it shouldn't have!
I guess it was better the tt than his truck,huh?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ouch!!!
Sorry to hear of your misfortune
What did you hit wow!!
Just wondering if you got it repaired yet

Don


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

My first damage came on the way back from the SE spring rally. I forgot and left the small tv on the shelf in the bedroom area. Don't do this.







It will fall, rip the tv antenna connection out of the ceiling, knock a hole in the area below and a hole in the door. It also tears the tv up. Removing the tv is now first on the list when packing up to leave.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ewww, 
Not in a good place is it?
Doug's idea of the diamond plate I thought was good until I looked at your picture, but right there in that tight curve, it might be pretty hard to bend to fit right. Perhaps doing the patch repair, smooth it, then apply an appropriate decal of some sort over it, such as an OUTBACKERS.COM decal.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've been talking to some fiberglass experts and they tell me that the repair shouldn't be too bad if I can get to it from the back side. I think I can. A couple layers of cloth and resin and then a bondo follow-up on the outside should get it done. I hope to be able to buy the decal from Keystone but haven't checked yet. If not, I'll have one made locally, only bigger, and one to match for the other side. When I get around to doing it I'll post some pics in progress and complete.


----------

